# File Sharing between two computers via LAN



## himtuna (Jun 21, 2007)

I have one desktop and one laptop and wish to connect them via ethernet wire to transfer huge data.  Please tell me in detail.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 21, 2007)

This is asked many times, please run a search in the forum to get ur answer !!!

Take a look at bellow Posts.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59657&highlight=CAT5+RJ45

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54180&highlight=CAT5+RJ45


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 21, 2007)

today only I have posted again
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60961


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 22, 2007)

Even I think this is there at the commonly asked topic Sticky ??


----------



## himtuna (Jun 22, 2007)

What if I have a straight cable, is there any other way ( no HUB)
are we provided with straight cable or crossed one with MTNL connection.
This is my friends problem not mine, so I dont have enough knowledge about his comp, OS neither I have the MTNL connection at home.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 22, 2007)

MTNL must have provided straight cable.

With straight cable you need to use either HUB or Switch.Other option is climp the one side of cable again.Go to any shop...they will climp one side of cable again..and make the cable cross.They will hardly charge 10/- or may be free.


----------



## himtuna (Jun 22, 2007)

I have got the soln please lock his thread.


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 23, 2007)

also go over this thread.. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1141


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 23, 2007)

Locke-d


----------

